# Hadron Plus DNA250C Combo



## Timwis (1/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (1/10/21)

I really like the mod, especially the battery door and the fact that it's a DNA250C. Don't care about the atty. I might even consider buying the mod, though, I am very happy with my Gaur21. Great mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (1/10/21)

zadiac said:


> I really like the mod, especially the battery door and the fact that it's a DNA250C. Don't care about the atty. I might even consider buying the mod, though, I am very happy with my Gaur21. Great mod.


I think the kit will appeal more to the Steam Crave fan club while the mod will have more universal appeal!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

